# I hate to admit it but Burzum ''Filosophem'' is a good album regardless of Vikernes ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So we all know by now ,Varg Vikernes Frasque about murdering vocalist and leader Hyronemous of Mayhem fame, and being a neo-nazi, but beside all this, when it comes to music not proselytic message, in music Filosofen is a pretty darn good album, it's sound like black metal, it is black metal, it shredded, you're not morally obligated to like or take part in Vikernes view and so on, I don't endorse his political view, only like this album, It's kick *** I'm truly sorry to say or acknowledge this I.e Jesus Tod, Erbricklet(sometimes), and the ambient pieces are ok I guess, but I insist this is the only nsbm black metal I have in library, I like it for music not the personal life of composer, you probably know this buy know, there is a groovy E.p of Bunkur(NDL) that erbricklet (Burzum cover) and Moss an Aussie band cover SWANS cop song, so that it..


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Filosofem is a great record and Varg is not near as much of a scumbag as say, Phillip Pickett


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Agreed. Excellent album. Vikernes is a self-important *******, but that doesn't mean he didn't make some great music.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I despise both Vikernes and Burzum, but I also despise several 2nd Wave Norwegian BM bands including Darkthrone and Mayhem. For that genre give me Emperor, Immortal, and Enslaved any day. Those bands actually knew how to write songs/music as opposed to just making sounds.


----------

